# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  نوشتن افزونه فایرفاکس

## cpuram

سلام چون افزونه فایرفاکس از javascript و xml ساخته شده سوالم رو ایجا میپرسم.لطفا بفرمائید چطوری میتونم یه افزونه خیلی ساده بسازم؟

----------


## Saeed.MD

ساده ترین راه برای ساخت افزونه های فایرفاکس استفاده از Addon SDK هستش که خود موزیلا (فایرفاکس) اونو منتشر کرده

اینجا گفته چیا رو لازم دارید : https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/...s/Installation
منم میگم ،
1 : پایتون (نسخه های قبل 3) یعنی 2.6 یا 2.7
2 : خود فایل SDK

بعد از اینکه پایتون رو نصب کردی ، SDK رو فعال میکنی و ... .. . .. که داخل همون لینک بالا کاملا توضیح داده 

-------------------------------------------------------
بعد از اینکه SDK رو فعال کردی یه سری دستور های پایه ای رو باید یاد بگیری مثلا : 
cfx init

که به همراه یک مثال عملی کوچک داخل این لینک به شما یاد میده : https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/...etting_started


اینجا هم چند تا مثال عملی دیگه مثل 
اضافه کردن یه دکمه به تولبار ،‌ اضافه کردن گزینه به منوی راست کلیک و و و خیلی چیزای دیگه یافت میشه :
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Add-ons/SDK/Tutorials

----------


## cpuram

منبع فارسی خوب نداریم براش؟ فیلم آموزشی چی؟ زبانم ضعیفه اگه بخوام بخونم فکر کنم یه هفته طول بکشه.

----------


## Saeed.MD

چند وقت پیش که سرچ میکردم فهمیدم منبع فارسی وجود نداره یعنی تا اون زمان ک نبود ، الان نمیدونم شاید کسی زحمت کشیده باشه !
یه  سری آموزش فارسی هست ولی اونا با SDK نیستن و خیلی جزئی و ناقص هستند

یه سوال : شما میخوای یه افزونه بسازی (حتی به زور :دی) یا میخوای یاد بگیری ؟
من خودم یاد نگرفتم  ولی یک افزونه ساختم ، خیلی هم کارم خوب در اومد ،همون چیزی بود که میخواستم
اگه قصدتون ساخت افزونس لازم نیست کل مطالب رو بخونی مثل من تیکه تیکه برو جلو
ولی اگه قصدت یاد گیریه باید بخونی دیگه میخواد یک ماه طول بکشه ! 


حالا چی میخواید بسازید؟ ، اگه عمومیه بگید شاید کسی اومد و کمکی کرد.

----------


## cpuram

والا. فقط میخوام در حدی باشه که توی هر صفحه یک پیام  نشون بده. یعنی هر سایت و صفحه ای که باز میشه یک div بالای بالا بیاد. 
اگه امکانش هست .از نحوه تنظیمات رو به صورت یه کلیپ به من یاد بدید.استارت رو یاد بگیرم بقییه رو تا تهش میرم. ممنون.

----------


## Jarvis

نرم افزار ActiveState Komodo IDE بستر خوبی برای ساخت افزونه های فایرفاکس فراهم کرده ... شما به راحتی می تونید از منوی File یک پروژه ی افزونه ی فایرفاکس ایجاد کنید...
حالا بقیه ی کار بستگی به مهارت Javascript ـه شما داره ...

----------


## cpuram

یعنی با دانلود این نرم افزار فقط باید برنامه نویسی شو انجام بدم.export هم میده؟ من شکلم اینه کلا نمیدونم کجا باید کد جاوااسکریپت بنویسم.کجا کد xml .صفرم تو این ضمینه.

----------


## cpuram

دانلود و نصب کردم ولی از منوی فایل چیزی نفهمیدم.

----------


## Jarvis

معذرت میخوام ، منوی File رو اشتباه گفتم ، منوی Project بود
Untitled.png
متاسفانه من تجربه ی نوشتن افزونه رو ندارم ، فقط میدونستم این نرم افزار چنین بستری رو فراهم میکنه ...

----------


## cpuram

خیلی ممنون.چن تا فایل ساخته شد ولی نمیدونم کدوماش باید ویرایش بشن.

----------


## Saeed.MD

یه ویدیو تهیه کردم با طول 2 دقیقه و حجم 4 مگابایت با کیفیت بسیار عالی
امیدوارم کارتون رو راه بندازه
برای اینکه حجمش زیاد نشه زیاد روی توضیحات توقف نکردم ، ولی خودتون میتونید pause کنید و توضیحاتم رو بخونید

در حیرتم تالار به این بزرگی mp4 ساپورت نمیکنه حجم فایل rar و zip رو هم 488 کیلوبایت گرفته
دانلود

----------


## cpuram

> یه ویدیو تهیه کردم با طول 2 دقیقه و حجم 4 مگابایت با کیفیت بسیار عالی
> امیدوارم کارتون رو راه بندازه
> برای اینکه حجمش زیاد نشه زیاد روی توضیحات توقف نکردم ، ولی خودتون میتونید pause کنید و توضیحاتم رو بخونید
> 
> در حیرتم تالار به این بزرگی mp4 ساپورت نمیکنه حجم فایل rar و zip رو هم 488 کیلوبایت گرفته
> دانلود


خدا قوت.خدا عمرت بده نمیدونم چطوری تشکر کنم.

----------


## Jarvis

> یه ویدیو تهیه کردم با طول 2 دقیقه و حجم 4 مگابایت با کیفیت بسیار عالی
> امیدوارم کارتون رو راه بندازه
> برای اینکه حجمش زیاد نشه زیاد روی توضیحات توقف نکردم ، ولی خودتون میتونید pause کنید و توضیحاتم رو بخونید
> 
> در حیرتم تالار به این بزرگی mp4 ساپورت نمیکنه حجم فایل rar و zip رو هم 488 کیلوبایت گرفته
> دانلود


میشه توی Mediafire آپلود کنید ؟ من نتونستم دانلود کنم ...

----------


## cpuram

> میشه توی Mediafire آپلود کنید ؟ من نتونستم دانلود کنم ...


یه دکمه free توش هست اول باید اونو بزنید بعدش لینک دانلود رو نشون میده.

راستی وقتی cfx run رو میزنم واسه من کار نمیکنه یعنی xyz رو اون بالا نشون نمیده اینم کدا.

http://s5.picofile.com/file/81278619...addon.rar.html

----------


## Saeed.MD

*Syntax*

  HTMLElementObject.innerHTML=_text_


علامت = رو نزاشتی ،‌پرانتز هم لازم نداره

----------


## Saeed.MD

> میشه توی Mediafire آپلود کنید ؟ من نتونستم دانلود کنم ...


jarvis جان اکانت مدیافایر من معلق شده , ودسترسی ندارم
شرمنده

----------


## cpuram

> میشه توی Mediafire آپلود کنید ؟ من نتونستم دانلود کنم ...


بفرما
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ah...qgi2w/ffao.rar

----------


## binam.

> بفرما
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/ah...qgi2w/ffao.rar


سلام بچه ها دم همتون گرم فقط من نتونستم این فیلم رو دانلود کنم اگه میشه این فیلمرو یکی تو سایت http://upload7.ir/
آپلود کنید و لینکش رو بزاره تا ماهم دانلود کنیم از ازش استفاده کنیم
باتشکر.....

----------


## saeedhz67

سلام نمی دونم این تاپیک هنوز فعال هست یا نه، من طبق آموزش پیش رفتم، ولی در قسمت CFX run با خطای زیر روبرو شدم
               JavaScript error: resource://gre/modules/XULStore.jsm, line 66: Error: Can't find profile directory.
   

میخواستم بدونم کسی این مشکل رو داشته؟

----------

